

Positronic Net library for Android in Scala - abshaw
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/27/positronic-net-android-scala/

======
wccrawford
“Positronic Net is an attempt to reduce the amount of boilerplate coding
required for Android programming to just connect framework components
together.”

Sounds like exactly what I've been waiting for. Definitely time to learn
Scala.

~~~
daniel_solano
There's actually more than one such library; just about a week and half ago I
announced my own effort:

Announcement: [http://www.deepbluelambda.org/programs/baitha/announcing-
bai...](http://www.deepbluelambda.org/programs/baitha/announcing-baitha--the-
scala-android-toolkit) GitHub: <https://github.com/sattvik/baitha>

The good news about these two libraries is that there is relatively little
overlap, so it'd be great to get the best of both.

------
rst
Author here. It's still early days for this project, but I'd love to see
people trying it out!

